# Knob Creek night shoot



## KenpoTex (Oct 14, 2009)

Just beautiful, brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 14, 2009)

Gives you an idea what it was like to crawl through no-mans land at night!

I remember the show, Band of Brothers, where Winters landing in Normady at night, almost stumbled onto a quad 20mm emplacement and that quad went off into the sky (and he said, "oh to hell with it" and bugged out.)

Yea, those quad .50s in that night shoot looked real impressive. I'd have said the same thing as Winters and crawled off in another direction to seeing that.

Deaf


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 18, 2009)

I just had flashbacks to ABGD Level I, Ft Dix, NJ, low crawling under the night live fire exercise.

Does Texas need cops, I think I now want to move there?


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought Knob Creek was in Kentucky?

Or is that just the bourbon? :lol:


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 19, 2009)

it's in Kentucky


----------

